# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Release zZAndroidv0.3 Dance Dance. ZTE Android Direct Unlock

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release zZAndroidv0.3 Dance Dance. ZTE Android Direct Unlock*    *What New:
---------------------------------------------
- Added ZTE Android Direct Unlock  Our Solution is generic. Is supported in 99% of ZTE Android handsets 
Full tested with ZTE Z990 (most Wanted AT&T ZTE Android)  
- Added read/write backup  
- Read user code
----------------------------------------------*   *Here some test report:*   *Thanks to @telemarlon for this other test report:*     *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *It's time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

